# Looking for paddling friends - Durango



## Rdub (May 28, 2014)

Howdy y'all- 

Just got into kayaking this year and I'm looking for paddling buddies! I just got my combat roll and am eager to try new stuff or to hang and play at Santa Rita! 
I'm not limiting this post to just females, but it would be nice to find some girls that want to do more than go to the lake! I'm in the Durango area and have the summer off of work, so I am ready to travel or meet ya in Durango! 

Thanks!

Rachel

(PM your number!)


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Rachel,

You should plan to come up to bailey fest! 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/countdown-to-bailey-fest-v-51305.html

additional info here:

Bailey Fest | Whitewater Kayak Festival | NF South Platte River | Denver, Colorado

It's always a blast and there are options for safe beginner style runs like: foxton, waterton and deckers. Make every effort to come - there will be boaters from Durango too so maybe post in the "Trip Planner" forum and see if you can share a ride with some others! There is an insane amount of gear to be won at this event!

Beth


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Rachel, we have a solid group of about 6 kayakers in the Montrose area which paddles every weekend. We are an older bunch, with 1 lady kayaker having about 25 years of paddling experience. Between the Gunnison and the Taylor, we have many options on river difficulty. My contact is Gunther at 970-497-6512. Give us a jingle andmake the drive up north, the Taylor is a fantastic river; one of the best on the western slope.


----------



## anaeoz (Jun 11, 2013)

I live in Dgo, am around this summer, and am looking for boating friends to play in the waves with. 505-690-0462
Zoë


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

*new paddling friends*

I moved to Drrango pretty recently, and don't have any paddling friends here yet, let alone any paddling girlfriends! I work during the week, but am up to get out and paddle after 5 most weekdays, and on weekends. PM me Adrienne


----------



## foxh1 (May 8, 2015)

Hey! I just moved back to durango too! I was wondering if any of you would want to get out on the river in the afternoon (I work until 4/5 most days). Hannah (970) 769-7476


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

